# Big Brother



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I see it is THAT time of the year again


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the wife watched it last night, I didn't enquire


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

What a load of cack.

I do think the Golden Ticket idea (a la Willy Wonka) for the last contestant is quite funny though.

No dount I will be watching it in a few weeks time though.......


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A load of catmuck


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> A load of catmuck


I concur


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Isn't it running for three months this time around? Which means Channel 4 (I think its ch4? ) will not be getting my patronidge for at least three months......









Come to think of it I'd be hard pushed to think of any programme I watch on ch4









Its a great pity they can't make the house so big it could accomodate all the wierdos and freaks that roam this country instead if just a half a dozen or so, then turn the cameras off and throw away the keys!









Best regards David


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

I assume this must be a "lifestyle" topic


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wank. Utterly pointless.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I enjoy watching the condensed version as long as it doesn't clash with "The House of Tiny Tearaways."


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wish they`d put cameras in all the houses of all the people who like these type of programmes so they can all watch each other watching each other and make the whole thing a closed circuit so that no one else would have to be subjected to it









Gawd, you don`t even have to actually watch for them to intrude on your life, they`re everywhere









I remember seeing on some programme that in the `60`s there was a TV play about this type of programme and that was long before they came out,

we were warned









OK nurse I`m ready for my IM Chlorpromazine now


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Gawd, you don`t even have to actually watch for them to intrude on your life, they`re everywhere


It certainly would ruin your enjoyment of "Celebrity" and "Heat" magazines Mac







.

Do you feel alienated by work colleagues who base their converation around it







?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Wank. Utterly pointless.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Gawd, you don`t even have to actually watch for them to intrude on your life, they`re everywhere
> ...


No I just increase the medication I add to their tea or coffee


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree with the comments posted so far. It's a pile of turd watched by saddos who have nothing better in their lives.

It'd only be remotely interesting if weapons were concealed in various strategic locations in the house and psychotropic paranoia inducing chemicals trickled into the water supply over the duration of the program. Instead of 'evictions,' we'd have executions of egocentric, prima donnas by egocentric prima donnas.









Cue evil laugh....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't who are the most dysfunctional , the ones in the house or the ones that watch them.

Working in retail I really ought to watch it, that would be a bussman's holiday if ever there was one!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I best not say what I have just been watching.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> I best not say what I have just been watching.


Come on, fess up.









Fireball XL5?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not going to ask.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Running_man said:


> watched by saddos who have nothing better in their lives.


You do know that some people would say the same of this forum  .


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > watched by saddos who have nothing better in their lives.
> ...


We respect that opinion Ian because we are stable and well rounded. I'm most stable when asleep and getting quite rounded in the midriff. 

However, I don't have a swearing disorder or artificial breasts, I'm not Gay but I am quite happy. I don't think I'm better than the rest of the people in the world (unless I have retail withdrawal). I'm never impressed by big mouthed people who think they know how my world should formulated.

I'm cool, stuff the rest of the world.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> We respect that opinion Ian because we are stable and well rounded.


....and we couldn't give a toss 







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wasn't that what I said?

I'm too polite by far, 'owd lad.









I'm a retail droid.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Wasn't that what I said?
> 
> I'm too polite by far, 'owd lad.
> 
> ...


Yes you did indeed Stan but I come from a deprived area and I'm not too polite 







.

Hello retail droid, meet public serf 







.


----------

